# anythoughts on Milwaukee 5616-24 as first ever router



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

ok I have looked around here and all over the web and I think i have chosen the Milwaukee 5616-24 as my first router none network that is LOL 
i still have not figured out what kind of table to put it in but know I will use it in a table more then out.

so does this seem like a good choice ?
any other advice ?
thanks


----------



## garycurtis (Sep 17, 2007)

I bought the 5616-20 to use in my tablesaw extension. I bought it after the recommendation of the folks at WoodHaven. They like it because of the 'above-table' adjustability, thus eliminating the need of a router lift ( at $200+).

It falls a little short in that you can't exchange bits above the table. Reaching down under is a drag. 

When I hefted the Milwaukee, I got enthusiastic about the Body Grip design, and thought I would use it for portable router use. A number of folks on this and another forum discouraged me from that and so I bought a Festool to use off the table. Their rationale was that I would really get tired of removing and then replacing the Milwaukee in the router table. 

As a router, it is quite nice. I don't use monstrous bits, so there isn't ever a lack of power. Mine is enclosed in a Jointech dust cabinet, so it is relatively quiet and clean at all times. A review in Fine Woodworking magazine of routers used in tables liked most of the features on the Milwaukee, but criticized the awkward switch location. I circumvented that concern with a remote switch ($15), an item necessary because of the dust cabinet and because it automatically triggers the dust collectors.

If you are not in a hurry, watch for the sales on Amazon.com. I got mine for $150 from them. The 5616-24 is a bit more, but you want the plunge base that it comes with. Seems like a good deal.

Gary Curtis


----------



## tryingtokeepmyfingers (Jun 3, 2008)

thanks for the feedback. I had already ordered it before I got your reply but now i at least know a couple things from your use so not to frustrate me upon my first attemps


----------



## LeeC (Apr 19, 2006)

I have he 1 3/4 hp. Milwaukee router. I have been very pleased with it. I have used it as a hand-held with no problems. I just discovered that the hole pattern on the base is the same as Porter Cable, so I plan to use it in my table now.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Milwaukee builds quality tools, you should be happy with your purchase. Be sure to tell us your thoughts after using it for a while.


----------

